# BUG REPORT: Reboot while recording?



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Last night, I set a timer for DiscoveryHD and left the house. When I returned, I, ummm, discovered, that the program had been recorded in 2 portions. No idea why and I can only assume that the 921 rebooted in the middle - or near the middle - of the recording.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I had my first reboot today, I booting it myself because the system froze over the evening, I feel asleep watching a channel that went off the air and so the 921 lost the channel totally, all the other ota's were fine but the one that went off couldn't be regained not until I rebooted and removed the older list then did another channel scan. It came back just fine. But is stayed up for 3 or more days and I initiated the reboot too. It is much better that L 145.
as far as stability goes.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

I have now had 4 cases of missed recordings and I don't know why. The first one I noticed was a timer (setup via the guide) for a weekly event that worked fine for the first two weeks then appeared to have worked, but when I went to view the program, I got a message that said something like there wasn't anything recorded in the event. I should zero minutes recorded.

The other three were timers that just didn't appear to fire at all. Two of them were tonight, two one hour programs right after each other that didn't fire, but yet still showed up in the timers as correctly programmed with todays date even. 

I can live with reboots that happen when I'm messing around with changing screens going from menu to menu, but random reboots and missed recordings are a big problem that needs the most attention, as this is what this box is supposed to do. 

Has anyone asked Dish to suspend the monthly DVR fee until they get this more stable?


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

My 921 rebooted while recording last night while I was watching another recorded show. My first re-boot on L146.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

tm22721 said:


> My 921 rebooted while recording last night while I was watching another recorded show. My first re-boot on L146.


I was watching a recorded show and paused it when the phone rang. While I was on the phone, my unit rebooted.


----------



## steveo (Jan 31, 2004)

My 921 rebooted when I was watching a recorded HD show, about 5 minutes into the show the screen went grey with a small black 'x' in the center, after ~ 30 seconds the 921 rebooted. When the grey screen was up the 921 did not respond to any remote commands.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I've had a few reboots since 146. And, mine gets only light duty use (resides in the theatre).

146 doesn't strike me as being much better then 145.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

borfhead said:


> I have now had 4 cases of missed recordings and I don't know why. The first one I noticed was a timer (setup via the guide) for a weekly event that worked fine for the first two weeks then appeared to have worked, but when I went to view the program, I got a message that said something like there wasn't anything recorded in the event. I should zero minutes recorded.
> 
> The other three were timers that just didn't appear to fire at all. Two of them were tonight, two one hour programs right after each other that didn't fire, but yet still showed up in the timers as correctly programmed with todays date even.


You didn't say whether your timers were for local channels or satellite channels. If they were for local channels, your two timers last night possibly didn't fire because of the timer pad options - the only way I'm getting reliable OTA recording to happen is to set the both timer pad options to 0. Note, currently to do this, you have to create the timer first, and then go back and edit the timer. If you set the options to 0 when creating the timer, the 0's don't stick, but get reset to the default 1 and 3.

I've had a weekly timer set to record Showtime-HD Thursday nights for the last 6 weeks, and each week has recorded exactly as it should.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You didn't say whether your timers were for local channels or satellite channels. If they were for local channels, your two timers last night possibly didn't fire because of the timer pad options - the only way I'm getting reliable OTA recording to happen is to set the both timer pad options to 0. Note, currently to do this, you have to create the timer first, and then go back and edit the timer. If you set the options to 0 when creating the timer, the 0's don't stick, but get reset to the default 1 and 3.
> 
> I've had a weekly timer set to record Showtime-HD Thursday nights for the last 6 weeks, and each week has recorded exactly as it should.


Last night for the first time while I've been watching TV, the 921 rebooted for no apparent reason. I was not recording at the time but watching an OTA channel.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry, I have no OTA reception, so I am strictly recording off of SAT.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

borfhead said:


> I have now had 4 cases of missed recordings and I don't know why. The first one I noticed was a timer (setup via the guide) for a weekly event that worked fine for the first two weeks then appeared to have worked, but when I went to view the program, I got a message that said something like there wasn't anything recorded in the event. I should zero minutes recorded.
> ...


Please post in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23912
regarding the zero length recording. Was it SD or HD? If HD, was it CBS?
When did it happen? Two of my 3 have been Tuesday night on CBSHD. The other one was also CBSHD - Monday night I think. If yours are also CBSHD, then we're onto something solid.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

In the past week I've had 3 recordings reboot in the middle (so they are in 2 segments), and 2 reboots while playing back recorded shows. In each case no other events were occurring at the time of the spontaneous reboots, and I can't see any other pattern (different times, different channels, SD and HD, ...).

I don't know how they are going to debug these crashes given there are no external clues. Have to search for general problems like memory leaks I guess.

In any case, this is more reboots in one week on 146 than I had for the life of 145. Not good.

-Keith


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

I had my first 146 reboot last night. I was watching a recording while recording from a satellite channel.


----------

